# ODNR Fish Ohio Report 8/8/07



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the link... ENJOY!!!

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=72502


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us all in the loop. This is a great way to quickly see whats going on all over the place and make good decisions in regards to catching fish.

Much appreciated.

Dock Time


----------

